# Food Safety News - 10/17/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 17, 2021)

*Study assesses Salmonella impact on consumers in Hungary*
By News Desk on Oct 17, 2021 12:03 am
The impact of Salmonella infections on consumers’ wellbeing has been estimated to be “very significant” by researchers in Hungary. Salmonellosis is one of the most frequent foodborne illnesses in Hungary. Based on data from 2014 and 2018, Hungarian rates of confirmed Salmonella cases were more than two times higher than the European average, according to the research report... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Famous Anthony’s should pay hepatitis A victims’ medical expenses and wage loss and vaccinate its employees, now!*
By Bill Marler on Oct 16, 2021 01:50 pm
Over the last weeks I have talked to and been retained by dozens of Roanoke area residents sickened, and the family members of a man who died, from hepatitis A after the simple act of eating at a local restaurant where an unvaccinated employee worked while infectious and who failed to wash their hands after... Continue Reading


----------

